# Amarok und wma-Dateien

## tuxfan

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche jetzt schon seit längerem Amarok davon zu überzeugen für mich lizenzfreie .wma Dateien abzuspielen. Wenn ich das in der Hilfe richtig verstanden habe, unterstützt das Programm ja nicht direkt die einzelnen Dateiformaten, sondern es ist abhängig von den jeweiligen Backends. Nunja, momentan verwende ich arts und kann die .wma Dateien zwar in die Wiedergabeliste einfügen. Sie werden aber nicht abgespielt. Nach ein wenig Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, dass arts auch keine .wma Dateien unterstützt, aber xine dies durchaus kann. Also habe ich als backend xine eingestelt, nur findet man nun die .wma Dateien im Verzeichnisbrowser von amarok nicht mehr.

Kann mir da mal jemand einen Tipp geben? Muss doch möglich sein, die .wma Dateien abzuspielen, oder? Mit xmms klappt es jedenfalls.

Und der Vollständigkeit halber noch ein paar Versionshinweise, von den Programmen, die ich verwende:

- Amarok 1.2.4

- arts 3.4.3

- xine-lib 1.1.0-r6

- Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## Martux

Also Bei mir laufen wmas in amarok und Videos in xine...  :Wink: 

Haste die xine-lib mit useflag "win32codeccs" emerged?

Außerdem empfehle ich Dir dringend amarok auf ~x86 zu setzen (aktuelle Version ist 1.3.5)

----------

## tuxfan

Hm, ich probier das gerne mal aus. ~x86 wird zwar nicht funktionieren, aber ich hoffe für ~amd64 gibt es auch ein entsprechendes ebuild. Schauen wir mal. Erst mal danke und über die weiteren Fortschritte informier ich dann.

----------

## tuxfan

Hm, scheint tatsächlich an xine zu liegen, da ich ein 64-bit System habe läßt sich xine nicht ohne weiteres mit den win32codecs kompilieren. Jetzt muss ich wohl erst mal rausfinden wie das denn zu realisieren ist.

----------

## Martux

Hmm die gibt's wenigstens in einer Version ~amd64.

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=win32codecs

Achte unbedingt auf die useflags, sonst emerged Du u.U. mehrmals.

Schreib bitte ein [solved] wenn's klappt.

----------

## Ampheus

ich besitze auch einen athlon64 und bei mir laufen die wmas und wmvs problemlos mit amarok bzw. mplayer.

sind beides die aktuellen stable versionen im portage tree. kann auch daran liegen, dass ich den kernel 2.6.13-r3 benutze.

also die win32codecs habe ich einfach über ein emerge win32codecs problemlos bekommen.

----------

## tuxfan

Hm, scheint irgendwie nicht so einfach zu klappen.

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.0-r6  +X -a52 -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -cle266 -directfb -dts +dvd -dxr3 +esd -fbcon -ffmpeg +flac -gnome -i8x0 +imagemagick +ipv6 -libcaca +mad -mng +nls +nvidia +opengl -oss -samba +sdl -speex -theora -v4l -vcd (-vidix) +vorbis (-win32codecs) -xinerama +xv -xvmc 0 kB
> 
> 

 

Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum win32codecs in Klammern steht. Ich habe die /etc/portage/package.use um folgenden Eintrag ergänzt:

 *Quote:*   

> media-libs/xine-lib win32codecs

 

Und in der /etc/make.conf hab ich folgende Einstellungen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="X alsa apache2 arts artswrappersuid cdr crypt cups doc dvd dvdr encode foomaticdb gif java jpeg kde ldap nvidia multilib mysql
> 
> oggvorbis opengl php qt smime spell ssl subversion usb xmms -gnome -oss"
> ...

 

Am Kernel kann es doch eigentlich nicht liegen, oder?

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum win32codecs in Klammern steht. Ich habe die /etc/portage/package.use um folgenden Eintrag ergänzt: 
> 
> Quote:	
> ...

 

Du verwechselst da was. Das media-libs/xine-lib win32codecs kannst Du aus der /etc/portage/package.use rausnehmen. 

Und in die /etc/make.conf win32codecs eintragen.

Dann emerge xine-lin -pv und er will sicher auch noch die win32codecs emergen. Falls er rummacht, er hätte gerne ein Paket ~amd64, trage dieses in die /etc/package.keywords ein, nach dem Schema:

media-libs/xine-lib ~amd64

hth, marcus

----------

## tgurr

Das wird nicht funktionieren, man kann keine 32bit Plugins (win32codecs) mit einer 64bit Anwendung (amaroK) benutzen.

Das Paket ist nur deshalb ~amd64 weil es eine 32bit mplayer-bin Version für amd64 gibt, bzw. damit es eben von 32bit Programmen benutzt werden kann.

Du könntest höchstens versuchen amaroK und xine mit 32bit zu kompilieren um die win32codecs zu nutzen, vielleicht klappt das ja.

----------

## JoHo42

Hallo Leute,

bei mir hat Amarok mit WMA Dateien nie Probleme gemacht obwohl ich ein 64bit System ohne die Win32Codecs habe.

Bei dem heutigen Update habe ich jetzt aber Probleme er spielt keine WMA Dateien mehr ab.

Was nun?

Habe schon etwas probiert zum Beispiel phonom mit xine, xine spielt die ohne Probleme ab, aber amarok immer noch nicht.

OK hat sich erledigt man muss das phonon in Amarok neu konfigurieren und dann läuft das wieder.

Win32Codecs braucht der nicht mehr ich benutze hier VLC und das läuft super mit den wma Dateien.

Gruss Jörg

----------

